# I has a new siggy



## Chotaz (Apr 3, 2008)

Down there buddies 

|
|
|
v


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 3, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------^You mean here?
it looks ok, you should add background though.


----------



## Westside (Apr 3, 2008)

Way to big in term of height.


----------



## Chotaz (Apr 4, 2008)

Baufuun, its supossed to be simple

west, i added a line after the text, so like tooks taller


----------



## JPH (Apr 4, 2008)

I liked the avatar I did for you better :'(


----------



## Chotaz (Apr 4, 2008)

i like it better t, just wanted to change i might be back to that one soon


----------



## Ice Cold (Apr 4, 2008)

I haven't seen one quote work well in a sig.  Keep in mind you should stay away from quotes and long messages when making tags.


----------



## Chotaz (Apr 4, 2008)

Ice Cold said:
			
		

> I haven't seen one quote work well in a sig.  Keep in mind you should stay away from quotes and long messages when making tags.



Sire, yes sir!


----------



## TaeK (Apr 4, 2008)

Too much glow for my taste.. but good


----------



## Damademan3 (Apr 4, 2008)

About half the size would be great. I like the mirrored Chotaz name on the side. If your going to do it tho make sure everything is mirrored. I can see a little of the guy but zero of the flying head. You really dont need a background if you didnt have it so tall, everything would move into place hence not needing a bg. overall good job.


----------

